# Hover over alerts feature missing.



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Oct 2019)

Before the latest software changes, you used to be able to just hover over the Alerts notifications and see what responses you had got.
Now you have to click on the notifier before you can see anything, which seems a backwards step to me.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Oct 2019)

Yes, you have a point.
I will relay this to Shaun, thanks for reporting it.


----------



## Shaun (7 Oct 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Before the latest software changes, you used to be able to just hover over the Alerts notifications and see what responses you had got.
> Now you have to click on the notifier before you can see anything, which seems a backwards step to me.


This was a developer decision based on the fact that hover isn't available on mobile devices and a big part of the redevelopment focus was on an improved mobile experience.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (8 Oct 2019)

Thanks for the explanation, I was wondering about the point of the site upgrade, because as primarily a laptop user I haven't really noticed anything that works any better since the changes, other than possibly marginally faster page loading times. 
Although I sometimes view the Forum via a smartphone, I never use it for making posts, because small screen mobile devices are a complete PITA to write text on and just more trouble than they are worth. I would suspect the vast majority of Forum members also post from a laptop or desktop PC, rather than a phone for the same reason. TBH, the Forum still looks pretty much the same viewed from my phone too.


----------



## DaveReading (12 Oct 2019)

Have to admit that I've been missing that feature, too.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Oct 2019)

Ditto the above. Reducing functionality to cater for inadequate devices - aka dumbing down - seems a somewhat retrograde step.


----------

